# DIY ornaments and landscape objects



## MiniBlueDragon (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

I see a lot of tank ornaments made of certain plastics but I'd like to know if anyone has any experience of creating ornaments or landscape objects out of other substances, more specifically that don't require industrial production methods. 

Also does anyone know of a definitive list online of materials that are "tank safe" and that would not affect tank parameters, PH etc and that are non-toxic so that I can find suitable items already available online?

Many thanks.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Bump for a good question, and perhaps a new angle on the hobby. Search for posts about DIY backgrounds, the material used for them may work for you.

The best answer is probably some kind of resin, but it's not something I know anything about. 

Lego building blocks are known to work, but that may not be the aesthetic you're looking for!


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I made caves and rock formation and stuff like that for my tank before. 

Items:
Quikrete Cement Fast setting $8 a tub
Quikrete cememt coloring $5 each color
Styrofoam $10 for a 1" thick 4'x8' sheet
GE Premium Waterproof silicone $5 a tube at walmart
Serrated knife $2 at walmart
actone $16 for 1 gallon at home depot
pair brushes $1 each at walmart
Container for decoration (5 gallon bucket at home depot for $3)

Steps:
1. cut and stack styrofoam into desired shape.
2. mix the quikrete cement (no color right now) into a gel consistence
3. use paint brush to paint the styrofoam shape with the cement
4. let cure for 24hrs
5. repeat steps 2 to 4
6. mix quikrete with color addictive
7. paint on desired color scheme for the rock or whatever shape you are making
8. let cure for 24hrs
9. put the decoration into the container you chooses and fill with warm water
10. You can add salt to the water to help cure it some more
11. soak for 1-2 days changing the water every day
12. take out and let dry.
13. use acetone to dissolve the styrofoam leaving just the cement skeleton be hide
14. rise out the inside with warm water BE VERY CAREFUL!
Place into the take and enjoy!

Other Notes:
1. Depending on how big of an object you are making you might want to add more layers of concrete or maybe even fill in the inside with cement to help with the strength
2. If you don't like the wet cement look then you can go get a sealant to seal the concrete. Just be sure it's not harmful.
3. Be Very Patient
4. I highly recommend making objects with all sides covered with cement except the bottom.
5. Be Creative!


----------

